# Biggest squirrel ever killed.



## repoman34 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## specialk (Nov 24, 2009)

ole g.i. joe is a good hunter for sure!


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 24, 2009)

*W-o-w !!!!!!!*

I bet he could crack some big N U T S !!!!!!!


----------



## Axe (Nov 24, 2009)

One more year and he would have been a good one.


----------

